# Wife gets turned on when I'm angry



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And admittedly... vice versa from time to time

We're back on talking terms after the little quarrel about work and sh-t... however now I'm worried about this little dynamic of ours. Normally during a random fight that isn't in regards to a sensitive issue; we poke at each other until one of us snaps and we end up fking like crazy.

Furthermore, during the after-sex talk when we're both jelly we end up solving our problems (no problems with stubbornness after sex)... but isn't this toxic?

Also - I wasn't interested in sex a few days ago however, which just makes things worse because without sex to fix everything, her poking just p-ssed me off and that's it. Some issues just can't be solved with sex. Hell what to do?

I thought we would have minor issues to deal with now but it seems there's always crap to work on in marriage...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Dude, your wife gets turned on when the wind blows.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure, but isn't it toxic what we're doing?


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Dude, your wife gets turned on when the wind blows.


You stole my line....was going to say the exact thing...lol


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Sure, but isn't it toxic what we're doing?


I don't think so. If it was toxic wouldn't it have been a problem years ago? But here you are still going strong. It's hard to stay mad for long when you're f&cking like rabbits. Anger is toxic. Sex is not.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Your whole life seems to revolve around sex, I think that in itself is toxic, the dynamic you have with her is toxic I think as well. She sounds immature as well.

Just saying....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She is improving... slowly but there is progress.

Thankfully we're now going to counselling to fix our sexual frequency issues, but it looks like it's going to take a lot of time to grow out of old habits, like this one... *sighs*


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah! The fine weird link between aggression and sexual arousal... Confusing but enjoyable!


----------

